# Hilton Head - Marriott's Harbour Club 11/10-11/13, Veteran's Weekend



## RobSedgwick (Oct 31, 2016)

$300 for 3 nights.  Thursday, Nov 10th check in, depart Sunday, Nov 13th.

Veteran's Holiday Weekend!

2Bd/2Ba, Golf Leaf, 5 Star, Marriott's Harbour Club in the heart of Harbour Town, which is full of life and activity. Miles of biking trails, all of the golf courses in Sea Pines will be open for play. Fantastic restaurants and entertainment within walking distance, or nearby. 12 miles of beach and the water temps will still be warm enough for ocean swimming (70+ degress).


----------



## RobSedgwick (Nov 2, 2016)

*This is still available...*

3 nights for $300, ideal location by Harbour Town in Sea Pines, Hilton Head Island.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2016)

After Hurricane Matthew, will this resort be open for the 11/10/16 check-in date?  The last update (10/27) on the 1-800-306-9506 hotline says, "If you have a reservation between now and November 11th at Harbour Club, Heritage Club or Harbour Point, please contact Customer Care ..."


----------



## RobSedgwick (Nov 2, 2016)

*Yes, it will be open!*

Originally scheduled for Heritage Club, part of the Heritage Club was damaged, so Marriott switched the reservation to Harbour Club for these dates, 11/10-11/13.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2016)

RobSedgwick said:


> Originally scheduled for Heritage Club, part of the Heritage Club was damaged, so Marriott switched the reservation to Harbour Club for these dates, 11/10-11/13.



The hotline today is not listing either Heritage Club or Harbour Club (or Harbour Point) among the HHI resorts that have reopened; it is still advising that you should contact Customer Care if you have reservations through Nov 11th, and that there are no refunds/compensation for any reservations that can't be completed.  I guess if you call CC and ask about a specific reservation they should be able to give more specific info.


----------



## avelox (Nov 3, 2016)

*Thank you!*



SueDonJ said:


> The hotline today is not listing either Heritage Club or Harbour Club (or Harbour Point) among the HHI resorts that have reopened; it is still advising that you should contact Customer Care if you have reservations through Nov 11th, and that there are no refunds/compensation for any reservations that can't be completed.  I guess if you call CC and ask about a specific reservation they should be able to give more specific info.



Thank you, Moderator SueDonJ, for moderating this offering so thoroughly! It's nice to know that you are on the ball, trying to protect us from conflict.
And, may I add .....

Congratulations to the Cubs! Its about freaking time!
:rofl:


----------



## RobSedgwick (Nov 3, 2016)

*Marriott has ALWAYS Confirmed this availability.*

The unit has been rented.


----------



## RobSedgwick (Nov 4, 2016)

*The unit has been rented!*

The unit has been rented and is no longer available. Thank you for looking.


----------

